# Got a Job!! now its time to move



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi all. Interesting site. 
I've just got the job offer, which I accepted in good time; resisting the temptation to rip their hand off. And now I'm doing the form filling. But iits all a bit daunting to be honest. I've been an expat for about 10 years, but this is Europe, nd now I think things are going to get harder. Any general advice and wisdom welcome. 
I'll be on my own for a few months, then bring girlfriend and new baby over, if all is going well.
Wow. How exciting.

Cheers


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you aware that you wont be able to sponsor your girlfriend/child- as you are not married?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not wanting to be a killjoy but you do know that living with your girlfriend and having a child with her is actually illegal here, you wont be able to sponsor her (or junior) so she'll have to get a job and sponsor little one herself.

Or you could get married before you come out (believe me, lots of people do), that'll sort out all the potential problems.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

grandesigner said:


> Hi all. Interesting site.
> I've just got the job offer, which I accepted in good time; resisting the temptation to rip their hand off. And now I'm doing the form filling. But iits all a bit daunting to be honest. I've been an expat for about 10 years, but this is Europe, nd now I think things are going to get harder. Any general advice and wisdom welcome.
> I'll be on my own for a few months, then bring girlfriend and new baby over, if all is going well.
> Wow. How exciting.
> ...


Welcome to the site,

Whereabouts are you from originally and what are you going to be doing in this crazy town?

My advice would be to come to one of the forum social events, really good way to meet people, make new friends...

...and drink beer


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Dubai is a great place to live and having been here just over 1 month I can definitely say that I am enjoying the experience. I've a good job, great friends and money in my posket - what more could I want! Things do take a while before they get done here but you soon get used to it. Look on the bright side - after you've been a while, patience will definitely be one of your virtues! Don't be put off by the fact that it is a Muslim country - you can still do all the things that are used to, within reason of course.

Saying that, you will not be able to sponsor your girlfriend. You can only sponsor a wife! Cohabiting, as is sex outside marriage, illegal here and if caught you can be jailed, followed by swift deportation and a lifetime ban from entering Dubai again!

As crazymazy has said, join us on one of our nights out. It's good fun and you walk away with a lot of good friends!

If you have anymore questions, then ask away!


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Are you aware that you wont be able to sponsor your girlfriend/child- as you are not married?


this answers the BIG question, well one of them anyway. I wasnt sre if that was true or not. There is so much disinformation about.


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Welcome to the site,
> 
> Whereabouts are you from originally and what are you going to be doing in this crazy town?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome. I'm in Spain at the minute. Born in some miserable northern town and kept moving South.
I'm yet another building and construction bloke; one of many SLA's in a big practice. I'm employed as a "site LA" which means, while there are many air conditoned offices, I get a tin hut on some building site somewhere; but at least it'll feel like home.
join yoou for a drink in a coupleof weeks, all being well.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

grandesigner said:


> Born in some miserable northern town


I thought there was only one miserable nothern town being that the north is fantastic...

...Grimsby?


----------



## kirky (Jan 29, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> grandesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Born in some miserable northern townQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, there I go again, My life skills learnt directly from " how to loose friends and alienate people". The miserable townin question is Bathgate. Shut down by sucessive governments and abandoned by an out of workforce in the 70's. Famous for Coma vans and appearing in a Proclaimers song about The Clearances

I've talked myself into a bit of a corner with the marriage thing- its been brought up quite a lot since my daughter was born- My stuff I know, but I read somewhere that the authorities dont enforce that particular law. However, I bow to the greater experience of the collected few.

I've accepted what I thought was quite a good offer of employment, but reading through the threads, it now doesnt seem as much as I thought. Because I'll be working all over Dubai, its not going to be possible to arrange a short commute. I'm interested therefore in housing areas that are friendly for the wife to be, to live in. We've been in Spain 10 years, so assimilation has been practiced before.

Does anyone know a good book on Dubai, aswell as these threads. How much is a small car to hire for 3 months and how much does food cost? Simple questions for now. I'll get to the complicated suff, as it gradually dawns on me I accepted a job this morning.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

kirky said:


> whole of uk has turned into miserable northern country!


It's not that bad, I've only just left and although it's heading for a few dark years (at least 2 I reckon) I still love her and know I will return.

I'll be back Liz & Phil 

...The north is great!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

grandesigner said:


> Does anyone know a good book on Dubai, aswell as these threads. How much is a small car to hire for 3 months and how much does food cost? Simple questions for now. I'll get to the complicated suff, as it gradually dawns on me I accepted a job this morning.


I recommend Dubai Explorer! A small car will cost at least 1600 AED per month as a minimum!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...The north is great!!!!



Elaborate on that! Why should I visit the North???


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

grandesigner said:


> Well, there I go again, My life skills learnt directly from " how to loose friends and alienate people". The miserable townin question is Bathgate. Shut down by sucessive governments and abandoned by an out of workforce in the 70's. Famous for Coma vans and appearing in a Proclaimers song about The Clearances
> 
> I've talked myself into a bit of a corner with the marriage thing- its been brought up quite a lot since my daughter was born- My stuff I know, but I read somewhere that the authorities dont enforce that particular law. However, I bow to the greater experience of the collected few.
> 
> ...


 
A few points...budget will dictate the areas where you may find suitable housing.
Depending on your budget- we may be able to direct you to an area with suitable/affordable apartments/villas.

Even though unwed couples do live here together- bear in mind, if someone dobs you in/there is an incident and police are involved etc - you will be punished...it does happen ( regardless of nationality)
You still will not be able to sponsor your partner- which means that she will have to find employment and be sponsored by them. ( she cant visit indefinitely due to the new visa regulations) ...by re reading your response- it now sounds like wedding bells...am I correct ??...lol

A great book is Dubai Explorer - available at most book stores ( it can be ordered in ) or via Amazon

Dubai Explorer | Explorer Publishing


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Elaborate on that! Why should I visit the North???


Because Northerners are great!! That's why you associate with us


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Because Northerners are great!! That's why you associate with us



Who told you that lie??? I hope it wasn't some psychic cause if it was, you need to go and get your money back!!!!


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> A few points...budget will dictate the areas where you may find suitable housing.
> Depending on your budget- we may be able to direct you to an area with suitable/affordable apartments/villas.
> 
> Even though unwed couples do live here together- bear in mind, if someone dobs you in/there is an incident and police are involved etc - you will be punished...it does happen ( regardless of nationality)
> ...


Excellent.
I'm being given a negociable 10,000 a month towards housing and transport. I'll buy a vcar once the licence and everything is sorted out. leaves me with about 8,500 for housing. this seems to be enough for a studio, and in Fairness to my new bosses, they are only employing me not my baggage. But I dont think this is very much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Grandesigner - have you read the sticky thread at the top of the board about info you need to know? That cover several of the questions you have asked. Go and get yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer. You'll find it in major bookshops and Amazon will deliver.

As for not enforcing the law about co-habiting, the fact is that it is illegal and you cannot sponsor either your girlfriend or child. If she does not have a residency visa, either by sponsorshop or employment, she cannot stay in Dubai.

Depending where you want to live, you should be able to get a reasonable small apartment for Dhs 100k, although don't forget that most new rentals require payment annually in advance.

Good luck

-


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks, I thought my mouth was going before the brain was engaged.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Feeling a little giddy about the impending move? 

_


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Feeling a little giddy about the impending move?
> 
> _


You could say that. getting a job has been a full time occupation for the past 8 weeks. And now, having acheived it, I'm starting the "OOOh SH#$ bit.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

grandesigner said:


> And now, having acheived it, I'm starting the "OOOh SH#$ bit.


I know exactly what you mean there!! My face was like


----------

